# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY v3.5 revision 1.2 Nightly Builds:

## hassan riach

*MXKEY and MXBOX*  *WORLD SOCIAL NETWORKING* *BE A PART OF IT*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *MXKEY v3.5 revision 1.2 Nightly Builds:*  *Changes:*  *28/06/11: 
bugfixed: application crash on load in some os(win7 x86 no sp).  
27/06/11: 
- Changed manifest of mobileEx.exe, sl3bf.exe from 'asInvoker' to 'requireAdministrator' 
- Library and modules will need to update their xml configuration files regularly, 
or create if xml configuration is not exists. 
- This operation required admin level on vista and win7 core.*  *How to update:* *- Open mobileEx.exe, Click "Synchronize Files" and*  *Click "Update" when popup dialog showed.*       *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!* *5 pcs cables in 1 SET (WORLD FIRST cables for RAP3G V4)* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!* *17 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 44 phones supported* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!* *11 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 15 phones supported* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR,
Manole

----------


## jazouli89

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله في وقتك وعملك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

**   * مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------

